# ~~Mustangs 50th Anniversary Pen~~



## seamus7227 (Oct 7, 2014)

This is my 50th Anniversary Shelby Cobra Fountain Pen. Featuring a Full size Limited Edition(serial # engraved) Statesman fountain pen with an 18kt Gold nib. Carbon Fiber barrels with the Mustang logo on the upper and the Shelby Anniversary pin on the lower. Hope you all enjoy! A huge thanks to my good friend Kevin Brown(65GTMustang) for his collaboration and donation of the pen components so that both of us could have one!!!

Hope you all enjoy the pictures. Some didn't turn out as good as I wanted them too, but I was short on time.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Oct 7, 2014)

Very cool


----------



## ALA (Oct 7, 2014)

Beautiful work!


----------



## tgsean (Oct 7, 2014)

That is amazing!! Great job mate. Looks so classy. I assume you cast the carbon fibre blank with the logos yourself? Wow well done.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Oct 7, 2014)

Beautiful work as always Seamus I love them. 

Mike


----------



## mikespenturningz (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow very nice job Seamus.


----------



## Tom D (Oct 7, 2014)

Seamus, you have out done yourself again. The writing instruments are beautiful.


----------



## Toni (Oct 7, 2014)

Seamus! Love the pens!!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you for the compliments everyone! I meant to share that the logos were actually lapel pins that were shaved down and cast over the carbon fiber.


----------



## winterwood (Oct 7, 2014)

Boy oh Boy Seamus, these are beautiful, Don't know how you do it but your work is always on top.
D


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Those are beyond awesome.


----------



## BSea (Oct 7, 2014)

Very cool Seamus.  But where's your car?:biggrin:


----------



## John Pratt (Oct 7, 2014)

As usual, incredible work and craftsmanship.


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 7, 2014)

BSea said:


> Very cool Seamus.  But where's your car?:biggrin:


 
its in my garage on that work bench!!:biggrin:


----------



## SteveJ (Oct 7, 2014)

Those are incredible.  Where do you get the limited edition Statesmen?


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 7, 2014)

You know what you do with your wood lathe is so top notch I don't know how you going to raise the bar with your metal lathe, but I'm sure you'll figure something out!:biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 7, 2014)

D.Oliver said:


> You know what you do with your wood lathe is so top notch I don't know how you going to raise the bar with your metal lathe, but I'm sure you'll figure something out!:biggrin:


 
Thanks Derek! I'm working on those new ideas as we speak. But you know me, it will probably be next year before i get around to completing them!


----------



## scotian12 (Oct 7, 2014)

Seamus....Those are top notch. The limited edition Stateman certainly put them in a class of their own.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Oct 7, 2014)

Seamus. You have two truly stunning pens. Real master pieces.


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 7, 2014)

SMJ1957 said:


> Those are incredible.  Where do you get the limited edition Statesmen?


 
Stephen, 
    the Limited Edition Statesman was sold years ago by Craft Supplies. Not sure of any other vendors that carried them. Maybe others will chime in with their knowledge of them. When I started turning in 2008, I used to drool over them(for whatever reason).


----------



## SteveJ (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for the response.  Interesting that you actually found some that hadn't been finished.  They are beautiful.  My guess is that if you could get permission from Ford to advertise and sell them you could make a killing on them - especially numbered/limited editions.

Love your work Seamus!


----------



## southernclay (Oct 7, 2014)

I looked at pics before I read the description, I thought you may of had numbers engraved on the pens (body and cap) like matching car #s on the engine and body:biggrin: Would be a neat touch if you ever did a car series.

Those are beautiful pens, you should be extra proud, thanks for sharing


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 7, 2014)

southernclay said:


> I looked at pics before I read the description, I thought you may of had numbers engraved on the pens (body and cap) like matching car #s on the engine and body:biggrin: Would be a neat touch if you ever did a car series.
> 
> Those are beautiful pens, you should be extra proud, thanks for sharing


 
That is actually an excellent idea!! thank you for sharing that. Who knows, might turn into something


----------



## Big (Oct 7, 2014)

Just incredible!


----------



## MarkD (Oct 7, 2014)

Outstanding pens Seamus. 
Just wondering why are the front sections slightly different?


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 7, 2014)

MarkD said:


> Outstanding pens Seamus.
> Just wondering why are the front sections slightly different?


 
You know, as I was posting this last night I too noticed that. Very bizarre if you ask me. It makes me wonder if that screw up was from the manufacturer or vendor?


----------



## Krash (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow ... those are seriously cool!


----------



## elkhorn (Oct 7, 2014)

Seamus, magnificent as always!


----------



## 76winger (Oct 7, 2014)

That's some beautiful work Seamus. As a former Ford mechanic, I can really connect with these.


----------



## MikeL (Oct 7, 2014)

Really, really nice!!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Oct 7, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful Seamus! Congrats!


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you so much to everyone for all of the great comments/compliments!! I never expected this much attention!


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice work Seamus. Cool pens.


----------



## mtassie (Oct 8, 2014)

Excellent as always, I could sell both tomorrow. Really nice!


----------

